# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Café Sỏi Đá 2, 333/7A Lê văn sỹ, cafe sân vườn tuyệt đẹp

## thanhph

Café Sỏi Đá 2

Toạ lạc trong hẻm 333 trên đường Lê Văn Sỹ nhộn nhịp, Sỏi Đá 2 chính là khu vườn mà người nào lỡ lạc bước đến đây thì cứ mãi ôm trong mình một hình ảnh về một góc trời riêng, cây lá và nước như làm một bản trình diễn níu kéo lòng người không muốn về.

Địa chỉ : 333/7A Lê Văn Sỹ, Phừong 1,  Tân Bình, TPHCM

Cách ngã tư Lê Văn Sỹ - Đặng Văn Ngữ 300m, hường từ Q3 về Tân Bình

-    Qúan chơi nhạc trữ tình từ 20h – 22h mỗi ngày
-    Chơi nhạc Flamenco mỗi sáng chủ nhật
-    Quán có phục vụ cơm trưa văn phòng

 

.

----------


## khoan_gieng

Cafe lộ thiên nhìn rất đẹp
Cứ như là hòa vào thiên nhiên

----------


## saohoa

Công nhân đẹp thật
Dạo này nhiều quán cafe mọc lên quá

----------

